# adding Cruise Control to my LS



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought the leather steering wheel off of eBay brand new and I installed it in my LS myself. There shouldn't be a problem with the airbags as long as you know what you're doing. It's pretty straight forward actually. Take off the old steering wheel then install the new one. If you're mechanically inclined its a piece of cake. You do have to take it to the dealer to have the cruise programmed tho.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had a 2011 LS and I added Cruise Control to my car. I bought a Rostra CC. It is a little stalk mounted below/behind the turn signal. It works fine for just maintaining constant speed but resets when you turn the key off and depending on where it is mounted, hard to see and it does not activate the display like a factory Cruise does. I have read about people swapping out the steering wheel and it works fine. Here is a link to check it out, pretty basic: 250-9003 2011 Chevy Chevrolet Cruze Complete Rostra Cruise Control Kit - The Cruise Control Store. *This is the one that fits the 2011 with a manual tranny. * You will need to find one to fit 2014. Since I bought my 2012 Eco I love the cruise on the wheel. Check out the options for getting that installed. Esp since it uses the controls and displays in the car. Sounds like this guy you are talking to is trying to scare you about changing the wheel. They are pretty much plug and play. Listen to MrHawaiibound. I will let others chime in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, here's the factory cruze control for the 2011 - 2012 LS: Cruise Control landing page There are two variants, one for cars with the connectivity package (steering wheel controls) and one without.

Second, get another dealership. Your's is staffed by idiots.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruze70 said:


> I called my dealer about getting Cruise control added to my 2014 LS with 6spd manual. I was asked for my VIN, but I was driving so I said I would call back. I call back from work, with my VIN and the person that answered said they were not allowed to add Cruise control to my car if it did not come with it.
> 
> I can get a steering wheel with the controls build in, but it says a GM mechanic must install it because of the airbags.
> 
> ...


Hey Cruze70,

Let us know if you need any additional assistance with the dealership regarding the cruise control option. We would be happy to look into this further for you. Send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

I may have found someone that can do it, if not expect a PM


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrhawaiibound said:


> I bought the leather steering wheel off of eBay brand new and I installed it in my LS myself. There shouldn't be a problem with the airbags as long as you know what you're doing. It's pretty straight forward actually. Take off the old steering wheel then install the new one. If you're mechanically inclined its a piece of cake. You do have to take it to the dealer to have the cruise programmed tho.


What year is yours? I did the same just having issues with the dealer. 





obermd said:


> First, here's the factory cruze control for the 2011 - 2012 LS: Cruise Control landing page There are two variants, one for cars with the connectivity package (steering wheel controls) and one without.
> 
> Second, get another dealership. Your's is staffed by idiots.



See the dealer is giving me a hard time saying I need to buy a clock spring as well, because my car does not have build code WY1(Steering Wheel Controls), but my car came with steering wheel controls, and they still work on the new wheel. Not sure how to deal with that.


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> What year is yours? I did the same just having issues with the dealer.


My cruze is a 2012. It had the connectivity package so install was a breeze.


----------



## MINIBENZ (Sep 22, 2014)

My Cruze is a 2010 and i drive with aftermarket CC, no problems yet


----------



## platinumCruiser (Aug 20, 2014)

Did you have to reprogram the BCM and IPC for cruise control to work?


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Factory steering wheel and clockspring is needed, and a reprogramming from the dealership to make it work. I do believe the '11s have it a bit more complicated though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Beware some dealers won't touch hand carried wheels for some reason. Hand carried as in you walked in with it instead of getting it from their parts guy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The clockspring is now required for all LS OEM Cruze control retrofits. Turns out that too many of the clocksprings were breaking after being reused.


----------



## mvarga08 (Nov 2, 2015)

Any advice on getting the dealer to activate it for you? Bought a wheel and installed it on my 2014 manual. Everything works (radio controls, etc) just need to get it activated or what not. Called my new local dealer and they refused to do anything.


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

I feel you..I have 2011LS from europe and i had a volume controls on right side and change the wheel whit cruise control and plug it and with 10 pins on clockspring and wasn't working so i take it to the dealer and they say they don't do that just one sad it'd maybe possible to do it to send file from my car to OPEL in Germany and they change to activate cruise control and then they program it back to my car and it will work, but he sad that they complicate for safety and because the car wasn't came with that control. So I'll cross my fingers to see next week if that's possible. -.-


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

My dealer connected on my bcm and he add commands to bcm for cruise control, but he can't get the cruise controls to see on his "programator" when he press them. He sad that he thinks it has to do something whit clock spring. I didn't replace it, i just replace the steering wheel, i looked in to clock spring and the 10pin connector was there when i plug a new steering wheel in it. I see on forums that guy say that you need to have green wire on a pin 9 or something in your bcm? 

I just looked and the green with grey stripe wire is in pin 9 on bcm so the harnest of steering wheel i think it's connected...hmmm do i need to replace a clock spring?


----------



## danbegin (Jun 1, 2018)

hi there i have a 2013 chevy spark that did not come with cruise control. I'm wondering if getting a wheel with the built in crontrol will add this feature to my car. Will i also need it reprogrammed by the dealership to get it to work?


----------



## KawaiiBabydoll22 (Mar 27, 2021)

danbegin said:


> hi there i have a 2013 chevy spark that did not come with cruise control. I'm wondering if getting a wheel with the built in crontrol will add this feature to my car. Will i also need it reprogrammed by the dealership to get it to work?


Hello. I know I’m super late but I just got my 2013 Chevy spark and I want to add cruise. How did you get yours installed? I’m wondering do I need to buy steering wheel replacement with cruise button AND a cruise control kit? Or just one or the other? I’m sure I’ll hv to have someone help me install it as I’m not mechanically inclined at all. Also what was yours priced for everything including installation? Thanks happy cruising 😊


----------

